# Máy Xay Giò Chả 5Kg



## thietbihabac (23 Tháng chín 2021)

*Máy Xay Giò Chả 5Kg* cho năng suất 5kg/mẻ thích hợp để làm giò chả số lượng khoảng 10kg – 50 kg giò chả/ngày. Bạn có thể mua chiếc máy này để tự làm giò chả dùng trong gia đình hoặc cung cấp giò chả cho công việc kinh doanh bánh mì của bạn, bỏ mối nhỏ lẻ cho các quán bánh cuốn nóng, quán bún mộc, bún bò huế, xay cháo, xay củ quả đa năng…

Máy có tốc độ xay thịt nhanh, đảm bảo thịt xay được nhuyễn, mịn và đều. Máy xay giò chả 5kg thích hợp cho những hộ gia đình, cơ sở sản xuất giò chả, xúc xích . Với quy mô từ nhỏ cho đến lớn.Không chỉ dùng để xay thịt làm giò chả, loại máy này còn được dùng để xay các loại thịt làm xúc xích, chà bông, xay cá làm chả cá,..








*Thông số kỹ thuật Máy xay giò chả 5kg ngon:*

Điện áp : 220V/ 50Hz – 380V/ 60Hz
Công suất : 5 HP
Biến tần : 5 HP
Năng suất : 4 – 5Kg/mẻ
Thời gian : 3 – 4Phút/mẻ
Loại lưỡi dao : Dao 2 lưỡi cắt
Trọng Lượng : 70 Kg
Kích thước : 500x 550x 950mm
Chất liệu chính : Inox 304, 201(chân)
Bảo hành : 12 tháng
*Sử dụng máy xay giò chả 5kg đem lại lợi ích gì?*​Nếu như trước đây, bạn thường xuyên phải sử dụng các phương pháp thủ công để xay thịt làm giò, không đem lại hiệu suất như bạn mong muốn, giò muốn mịn nhuyễn thì phải cần rất nhiều thời gian để chế biến. Với phương pháp này, muốn tạo ra 5kg giò chả trong vòng 1 giờ đồng hồ, bạn cần 4 – 5 nhân công hoạt động liên tục vất vả, tốn kém chi phí mà hiệu suất công việc nhiều khi còn không được như những gì bạn mong đợi.

Ấy vậy mà với dòng máy xay giò chả 5kg, xay nhuyễn mịn 5kg giò chả chỉ trong vòng 3 – 4 phút, quá bất ngờ phải không nào? Không chỉ vậy, với tốc độ quay nhanh với công suất lên đến 5HP, máy xay giò chả 5kg còn được trang bị thêm khoang chứa nước đá giúp thịt trong quá trình xay nhuyễn được làm lạnh liên tục, hạn chế tối đa khả năng chết giò.

Chỉ cần cắt nhỏ thịt và tiến hành cho thịt vào xay nhuyễn, mọi quy trình còn lại đã có máy xay giò chả lo, bạn gần như không cần phải làm gì nhiều, vừa tiết kiệm thời gian, công sức lại rảnh rỗi để làm những việc khác.

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết khách hàng xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD công nghệ Hà Bắc

0983278686 – 0982811839

Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

